# Biographies of MMA fighters?



## Jonathan (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey all-

Are there any good books re: MMA fighters that you might suggest?  I'm looking for reading material on the fighters, mostly to get an idea of their mindset towards training.

Thanks!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Try Ian Freeman's book. The training bits are true.

http://www.amazon.com/Cage-Fighter-Story-Machine-Freeman/dp/1844540367


----------



## Odin (Jul 10, 2007)

I've heard Jens pulver has had a very hard life his book should be quite good, im not sure if it has been released over her.


----------

